# Kim Update



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

I love puppies, they are so fun!!!  

I've discovered another key to the training of the Kimmer.

Whisper commands! I know my voice is very gruff and gravelly, whisky-soaked is the general description. I've been pitching my voice lower lately and have I got some nice results. Can't wait until Tuesday night for some work with other dogs around (we're using an obedience class for some distraction work and proofing)

I truly don't know how this will go down in the obed ring; but she'll down, stand and sit when commanded in a low voice from a good 30 feet. She has also progressed in her training to down in motion and sit in motion, stand in motion is a given. We are working for a recall to front; since she likes heel position and dives for it. Not going too badly since she can NOW catch food from my mouth; yay 8)

So I have a nice sit, down, stand - in motion, from about 30 feet (w/o distractions - that's next) and when at heel position. We have a good heel and nice recall (that needs some time for consistency for front/sit). This dog is fun!

We are also working on "Over" a send and recall over a jump.
"Up" (which she really enjoys) where I send her up things (brilliant choice in commands -- I know :roll: Yesterday we were playing and she jumped up 3 ft from a standstill, on some kids playground equipment. I think she could go higher if she can get her front feet on; she really uses her body well.

I think I'd like to work with her on "Bring", she has a basic fetch and return to hand; but I don't want to work anymore with her until I get a dumbbell, she has a very low drive for fetch.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds as though things are going well Jennifer......keep up the good work. Do you have any pics of her training?


----------

